# New Crayfish and Shrimp Auction Plus



## sfcallen (Dec 13, 2006)

Coming Soon!!! The site is still under construction, but we are starting to get it together. Check it out and LMK what you think.

www.craynation.com


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

Ditch the flash page. THey are cool when you first learn how to make them but are pointless and just make me less likely to sit through it. I shouldn't have to work to get to your site.

Otherwise it looks pretty good.


----------



## FrostyNYC (Nov 5, 2007)

I agree about the flash intro. I always press skip to try to get passed those things. 

How will your site differentiate itself from aquabid?


----------



## oblongshrimp (Jul 26, 2006)

lol guess I waited to long, just says under construction now


----------



## sfcallen (Dec 13, 2006)

Having some troubles getting it together now. I need someone who can build a quality auction site.


----------

